# This is cool!



## jkent (Oct 15, 2013)

Found this on CL the seller wants $150 for it. I have never seen anything like this. This thing has got to be a monster just to push around without a baby in it. The seller says it's from 1932. Anyone got any info on anything like this? Is it worth $150? It has metal fenders and a front crash rail that looks like it belongs on a Volkswagen.


----------



## bike (Oct 15, 2013)

*I have seen them asking a lot lot more*

ask yourself- if you cannot resell it, can you look at it?
If it was local to me- I would already have it.


----------



## stoney (Oct 15, 2013)

If the wicker is in nice shape I would say yeah $150.00. A little cheaper is always better. You don't find these real often. I would own it already also. Just think a baby carriage was your first mode of transportation. Maybe not that old. Then you went to bicycles. Go for it.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 15, 2013)

I can tell you this pram was most likely made in Europe, and probably Germany. Germany is well known for their wicker baby buggies. Even the Italian Peg Perego wicker pram models as late as the 1990s had their wicker pram bodies made in Germany. Yeah, I collect prams as well as tricycles...anything with little wheels. 

Dave


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2013)

jkent said:


> Found this on CL the seller wants $150 for it. I have never seen anything like this. This thing has got to be a monster just to push around without a baby in it. The seller says it's from 1932. Anyone got any info on anything like this? Is it worth $150? It has metal fenders and a front crash rail that looks like it belongs on a Volkswagen.
> View attachment 117976 View attachment 117977




Same carriage as this????  Image #3.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-Mad-and-the-most-unorganised-bike-shop-ever


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 18, 2013)

stoney said:


> Just think a baby carriage was your first mode of transportation.




_Second _mode of transportation


----------

